# bought a defective rifle from Academy



## lamar44 (Nov 26, 2011)

Two weeks ago I bought a Marlin XT22 rifle from Academy. it was the last one they had so I bought the display model which is something I usually never do . took it out to the range and about every 7th or 8th round it would not eject the casing . Tried 3 different types of ammo - same thing. Called and talked to the manager at the gun counter - he said all he can do is send it back to Marlin for me . I argued with him as I didn't want to wait 3 to 4 weeks for it to come back from the factory - I wanted a refund . Manager said we don't give refunds on fire arms or ammo . I told him if I had had this gun for 3 or 4 months and this problem developed I could understand that but this problem happened first rattle out of the bag - This gun was defective right off the shelf . Whats a person to do as I have never encountered this problem before ??


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

lamar44 said:


> Two weeks ago I bought a Marlin XT22 rifle from Academy. it was the last one they had so I bought the display model which is something I usually never do . took it out to the range and about every 7th or 8th round it would not eject the casing . Tried 3 different types of ammo - same thing. Called and talked to the manager at the gun counter - he said all he can do is send it back to Marlin for me . I argued with him as I didn't want to wait 3 to 4 weeks for it to come back from the factory - I wanted a refund . Manager said we don't give refunds on fire arms or ammo . I told him if I had had this gun for 3 or 4 months and this problem developed I could understand that but this problem happened first rattle out of the bag - This gun was defective right off the shelf . Whats a person to do as I have never encountered this problem before ??


I could be wrong but I think they're following federal law.


----------



## Scout177 (Oct 23, 2006)

Probably the magazine or ejector. Have to wait for the factory to make repairs. Not fun but that's the way it is.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Before you do anything else, take it apart, and clean and lube it thoroughly. Then go out and break it in with a couple hundred rounds 40grn high velocity ammo.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Have you Googled it? Here is one particular thread I found... http://www.marlinowners.com/forum/r...r-bolt-action-magazine-fed-failure-eject.html


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Just about every retailer has a no-refund, no-return policy that you sign when you buy a gun. Just about every retailer will assist you with a warranty issue and help you ship the gun for repairs. Academy helped me return a handgun for repairs a few years ago.

Give them a chance. Marlin may be able to turn it faster than you think.


----------



## theeyeguy (May 24, 2011)

Huge liability on returning firearms. There is no way I will let someone return a gun. Just not happening. So many things could happen. However, I will definitely help someone with a return.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Standard policy. Google it and you'll see, lots of people wont buy from them for that very reason.


----------



## theeyeguy (May 24, 2011)

theeyeguy said:


> Huge liability on returning firearms. There is no way I will let someone return a gun. Just not happening. So many things could happen. However, I will definitely help someone with a return.


Just realized how I wrote that... I'll help them send it to the manufacturer.


----------



## czbrian (Aug 16, 2011)

Is the empty case tightly stuck in the chamber when you try to get it out?


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

A warranty is not a promise that the seller will provide a perfect product. Its a promise to repair a defective product. And, in many instances, the seller makes no warranties. Instead, the warranty is provided by the product manufacturer.

In this instance, A's policy is fairly clear:

*Firearms: With the exception of Yildiz or other Academy private label brands, all firearm sales are final, and customers must return any damaged or defective firearms to the manufacturer for warranty repair. Customers may return or exchange any damaged or defective Yildiz or other private label brands.*


----------



## el dorado (Jul 26, 2010)

Pocketfisherman said:


> Before you do anything else, take it apart, and clean and lube it thoroughly. Then go out and break it in with a couple hundred rounds 40grn high velocity ammo.


x2. Clean it, CLP it up and burn through some rounds. The store won't take it back either way. Factory warranty only.


----------



## Bharvey (Mar 24, 2013)

Pretty standard with firearm sales. I don't know any place that will simply take a gun back and give you a refund. I used to work for Academy years ago and I specifically remember telling customers this policy when they purchased a gun. I could be wrong, but for some reason I even "remember" that we had them sign something about it. More vividly, I remember answering questions they had about the policy. I remember explaining to them that if they took it home and it malfunctioned on the first 10 rounds, we still couldn't return it for a refund. However, we'd be more than happy to help them ship it back to the manufacturer.

As others have stated, I'd give the gun a GOOD ONCE OVER. Clean off the factory grease, clean the chamber, clean and lube up the extractor. I had an issue with a 10/22 doing the same thing a couple of years ago. I replaced the extractor on it and it did the same thing. Turned out I was shooting old ammo and some of them went bad (don't know how). I bought new ammo and it worked like a charm.


----------



## lamar44 (Nov 26, 2011)

First thing I do with a new gun is give it a good cleaning.
I cleaned again after the problem. 
Well just send it back to Marlin and let them fix it.
I don't think Academy in a bad store and well still shop there

But hey S&&t happens


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

Call marlin and get a return authorization and ship it to them. They may even send you a prepaid shipping label. Go to a UPS hub and ship it. A lot of ups stores won't ship a firearm even though company policy allows them to.

http://www.marlinfirearms.com/customersupport/repairs.asp


----------



## lamar44 (Nov 26, 2011)

No problem with shipping I think Academy well ship it for me


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

My guess is it might have been dry fired and has peened the mouth of the chamber. That's why there is a huge sign that states " Don't dry fire rimfire fire arms. " Any way I have a Colt/Umarex AR22 I got at an Academy that was a basket case from the get go. I took it back and a week later it was fixed no charge no questions and no hassle. They did the return to Umarex and called me. I would do the cleaning and break in like suggested before the return and who knows it might go start ejecting. I did have a friend that got an in store credit for a crossbow at Academy which was unusual. Good luck.


----------



## shooterstx (Dec 20, 2011)

Look at the flip side: Would YOU buy from a dealer that accepts returns?


----------



## bigdaddyflo (Jul 27, 2012)

It's a bad rifle, send it to me, I will use it as a safe queen (after I send it back to Marlin to have it repaired)! 
Clean it up, lube it up, shoot it up! The original metal protectant from the manufacture is not lube, remove this stuff and lube it up with your regular lube. Not doing this my self has caused me to miss a nice yote. The rifle never went off - firing pin was too sticky.


----------

